# Southeast Florida / Palm Beach County



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone in or near Palm Beach County willing to meet up? I live near West Palm Beach and would be willing to drive an hour in any direction for a meet-up. 
Don't be shy, leave a message!


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I _might_ be moving to Boca soon. It's either that or Jax, but tbh Jax would be more realistic given my circumstances.


----------

